# Error 0x7e



## inthemidst (Sep 28, 2011)

I have an HP Pavillion DV 3000 with Windows Vista on it. I am trying to upgrade to Windows 7. Each time i try to click on Setup.exe to install I get a Error message with the code 0x7e. What can I do to fix this?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

That error can occur if you try to upgrade while Windows Vista is running in safe mode.
Start Windows in normal mode and try the upgrade again.

Also, I assume you've checked that the DV3000 is ready for Windows 7, with no incompatibilities? If you haven't, check here: Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor - Download - Microsoft Windows

Since your DV3000 was supplied with Windows Vista pre-installed, you should also check the HP website to make sure they have released Windows 7 drivers for it:

HP United Kingdom: HP Support & Drivers | United Kingdom
HP United States: HP Support & Drivers | United States


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF where did you get your copy of win 7 and what type of install are you attempting also did you run the win 7 upgrade advisor to check for any problems prior to installing win 7.Your error code is Bug Check 0x7E: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
The SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED bug check has a value of 0x0000007E. This bug check indicates that a system thread generated an exception that the error handler did not catch.


----------



## wc00 (May 3, 2007)

Is your Vista 32 bit or 64 bit? 

Is you W7 disk for 32 bit or 64 bit? 

Is the disk you are using an upgrade disk, or a full install disk? 

wc00


----------



## inthemidst (Sep 28, 2011)

Ive confirmed that I am in save mode and my system can have Windows 7. Here is the exact error:
"The file 'autorun.dll' could not be loaded or is corrupt.
Setup cannot continue.Error code is [0x7E]



pip22 said:


> That error can occur if you try to upgrade while Windows Vista is running in safe mode.
> Start Windows in normal mode and try the upgrade again.
> 
> Also, I assume you've checked that the DV3000 is ready for Windows 7, with no incompatibilities? If you haven't, check here: Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor - Download - Microsoft Windows
> ...


----------



## inthemidst (Sep 28, 2011)

64 bit. And it was download. I work for a school and its offered at a discount



wc00 said:


> Is your Vista 32 bit or 64 bit?
> 
> Is you W7 disk for 32 bit or 64 bit?
> 
> ...


----------



## inthemidst (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is the exact error message. My system is compatiable per the windows 7 upgrade advisor.

"The file 'autorun.dll' could not be loaded or is corrupt.
Setup cannot continue.Error code is [0x7E]



joeten said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF where did you get your copy of win 7 and what type of install are you attempting also did you run the win 7 upgrade advisor to check for any problems prior to installing win 7.Your error code is Bug Check 0x7E: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
> The SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED bug check has a value of 0x0000007E. This bug check indicates that a system thread generated an exception that the error handler did not catch.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Sounds like the autorun.dll file in the download is corrupt. Try downloading again.


----------



## wc00 (May 3, 2007)

Why are you in safe mode? 

Is this an upgrade disk or a full version disk? 

Re-create the install disk. 

Can you download the .iso file, again? 

If you are upgrading, at a minimum, disable your anti virus and anti spyware software. Consider uninstalling it / them & also running the clean up / removal tool, for each, if such a tool is available. 

wc00


----------

